# Ebay Verkauf, neue Verkaufsprovision erhebt auch Gebühr für Versandkosten



## PeaceTank (27. April 2021)

Moin moin, musste gerade auf das neue Zahlungssystem bei Ebay umstellen. Habe mir jetzt mal die neuen Verkauf Provisionen angeschaut.  Ebay nimmt jetzt Gebühren für den Gesamtbetrag ( Verkauf + Versand) in Höhe von bis zu 11% UND eine Bearbeitungsgebühr pro Verkauf von 0,35 cent.   Echt frech.......
Beispiel : Auktion für 1,00 Euro  (Verkauf auch 1,00 Euro)plus 1,75 Versand macht ein Gesamtbetrag von 2,75 Euro.
11% Gebühr macht ca. 0,28 cent, dann noch 0,35 Cent Bearbeitungsgebühr macht zusammen : 0,63 cent Gesamtgebühr.
Dann noch Versandtasche ca 0,15 cent etc. , Artikel zur Post bringen.....   bleiben ca. 0,12 cent für mich   LOL    
DANN lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand nicht mehr........

WAS sagt ihr dazu !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schori (27. April 2021)

eBay Kleinanzeigen nutzen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. April 2021)

Ich kann das aus der eBay-Sicht verstehen, einige Verkäufer nehmen hohe Versandkosten, um das Produkt nicht so teuer wirken zu lassen.
Warum man eine Auktion mit 1 € startet ist mir unklar, wenn das Produkt mehr Wert hat. Das Risiko hat man dann.


----------



## PeaceTank (27. April 2021)

Mache Sachen wie eine DVD zum Beispiel sind mir zu Schade zum wegschmeißen, daher dachte ich es ist besser Sie zu verkaufen und jemand freut sich darüber und benutzt sie noch. Nur unter diesen Bedingungen  lohnt sich der Aufwand null.   Manche Sachen gehen nur für 1,00 Euro als Auktion weg.....


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. April 2021)

PeaceTank schrieb:


> Mache Sachen wie eine DVD zum Beispiel sind mir zu Schade zum wegschmeißen, daher dachte ich es ist besser Sie zu verkaufen und jemand freut sich darüber und benutzt sie noch. Nur unter diesen Bedingungen  lohnt sich der Aufwand null.   Manche Sachen gehen nur für 1,00 Euro als Auktion weg.....


Dann halt eBay-Kleinanzeigen oder für 3€ Auktion.


----------



## tigra456 (27. April 2021)

Kleiner Hinweis.

11% + 0,35 Euro auf VK + Versand (dafür keine Paypal-Gebühren mehr)
Das gilt bis 1990,00 Euro

2% für die Beträge über 1990,00 Euro.


----------

